# posibles daños que puedan tener los puertos usb



## carlos21 (Abr 30, 2007)

buenas. por favor quien sepa sobre el tema colaboreme, limitaciones, interferencias, mejor dicho todo lo relacionado con el tema. de los puertos usb y de las conexiones usb.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 30, 2007)

todo esta en usb.org

daños los tipicos la gente pone el conector frontal al reves o hacen cortocircuitos.
Algunos modelos lleban fuses, otros nada y otros termofusibles...


----------

